# Mozart Requiem UNFINISHED VERSION



## ianbobian (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey everyone. So I found out one of the choirs I sing in is doing the Mozart Requiem--"just the parts completed by Mozart."
As far as I'm aware, actually most movements weren't ENTIRELY completed by Mozart...most had some finishing touches put on by his student. 
And others were completely written by his student.
So does anyone have any hunches regarding what movements would be left out? I'm dying to know.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

This has always been an interesting topic because in truth the last movement he fully fleshed out is supposed to be the Lacrimosa, which the half way point. So many would say the second half was only done in part, (barely sketched) by Mozart and his pupil Sussmayr finished it. Personally I have a hard time believing more of movements like say the Benedictus with its tremendous mastery of contrapuntal lines and textures, and the Agnus Dei which I also think couldn't have been penned by Sussmayr himself. Mozart I think did more than we actually know. 


And to truly answer the op. that would be, at least from traditional thinking I believe:


Introitus: Requiem eternal - Mozart
Kyrie eleison - Mozart
Dies irae - Mozart
Tuba mirum - Mozart
Rex tremendae - Mozart
Recordare - Mozart
Confutatis - Mozart
Lacrymosa - Mozart
Domine Jesu - Sussmayr
Hostias - Sussmayr
Sanctus - Sussmayr
Benedictus - Sussmayr
Agnus Dei - Sussmayr
Lux aeterna - Sussmayr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Domine Jesu and Hostias were by Mozart (but with the same level of completion as most of the sequence part of the requiem ie. choir and basso continuo) and only the first 8 bars of the Lacrymosa are truly Mozart's own. Also, it was _mostly_ Sußmayr who completed the version most performed today, other students helped out too.

It would be interesting to know, does the choir intend to do the 8 Lacrymosa bars plus the opening of the amen fugue, or if the amen will be left out and the whole Lacrymosa (Mozart-Sußmayr) will be sung?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Mozart did nearly all the singing/choral parts for all but the sanctus, benedictus, agnus dei - i understand - and the first violin part for most of the rest with some indications for orchestration here and there - 100 pages of music I think. The introitus is wholly mozart's. I believe the sanctus is not mozarts - too conventional and lacking in the quality of invention of Mozart - the benedictus and agnus dei not so sure - think some sketches must have existed which were destroyed - more the pity. the benedictus has touches of genius - but also some hints of mediocrity. I am not aware of a performing version of parts of the requiem which are wholly mozarts as it is not always clear what is and what isnt authentic. I suppose mozart must have said a lot to his student about his intentions and there would have been sketches but as to how a medicore talent would interpret those directions????


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I've posted this article before, but just in case someone here hasn't read it. It talks about who worked on finishing the piece, how Sussmayr couldn't have written everything he says he did. I normally don't read Kenneth Woods's articles, but this is one of his favorite pieces and he seems the most knowledgeable about this subject:

http://kennethwoods.net/blog1/2009/04/05/who-wrote-the-mozart-requiem/


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

The Dover score marks which parts/lines were completed by Mozart and which by Sussmayr.
That's going to sound mighty strange as a lot of it is melody only with no harmony/accompaniment.

There's a version by Richard Strauss I'm interested in hearing - not sure whether he just re-orchestrated or recomposed? Any ideas?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

mikey said:


> The Dover score marks which parts/lines were completed by Mozart and which by Sussmayr.
> That's going to sound mighty strange as a lot of it is melody only with no harmony/accompaniment.
> 
> There's a version by Richard Strauss I'm interested in hearing - not sure whether he just re-orchestrated or recomposed? Any ideas?


I'm fascinated by the idea of a R. Strauss version... I'll have to check out what I can about this.


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

What I know is the last part of Mozart's Requiem, KV. 626, the “Libera me, Domine”, has been completed by Sigismund Ritter von Neukomm (Salzburg, 1778 - Paris, 1858) between 1816 and 1820, years he spent in Rio de Janeiro, RJ (Brazil), and most likely with an important collaboration of a local priest and composer, José Maurício Nunes Garcia (Rio de Janeiro, RJ: 1767 – Rio de Janeiro, RJ: 1830).


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

I wrote this yesterday:


Jorge Hereth said:


> What I know is the last part of Mozart's Requiem, KV. 626, the "Libera me, Domine", has been completed by Sigismund Ritter von Neukomm (Salzburg, 1778 - Paris, 1858) between 1816 and 1820, years he spent in Rio de Janeiro, RJ (Brazil), and most likely with an important collaboration of a local priest and composer, José Maurício Nunes Garcia (Rio de Janeiro, RJ: 1767 - Rio de Janeiro, RJ: 1830).


Today, doing a closer research, I found this information here: http://pqpbach.sul21.com.br/2014/12/04/mozart-requiem-k-626-conclu-par-sigismund-neukomm-version-rio-de-janeiro/

It's all in Brazil Portuguese, but click on the download links on the page, there's one for .flac and one for .mp3 format, discompact and read the inlay - that one has English and French - while enjoying the music, and you can read the entire story.


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Found further information right now: Cleofe Person de Mattos reports in her catalogue of José Maurício Nunes Garcia's works that the first public presentation of Mozart's concluded Requiem was given in Rio de Janeiro December 19, 1819 and that the conductor was José Maurício Nunes Garcia in the presence of Sigismund Ritter von Neukomm. That can only mean José Maurício pretty gave a hand to Neukomm in the conclusion, if he did not do the entire conclusion work. I see reasons to believe so.

Sigismund Ritter von Neukomm (Salzburg, Austria: July 10, 1778 - Paris, France: April 3, 1858) arrived in Rio de Janeiro as a member of a French cultural committee May 30, 1816. Neukomm would be of a major importance to get Brazilians familiar with Franz Joseph Haydn's and Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's works. And he reportedly brought a manuscript of Mozart's Requiem for editing in his luggage.

Soon after his arrival Neukomm acquainted José Maurício Nunes Garcia (Rio de Janeiro, RJ: September 22, 1767 - Rio de Janeiro, RJ: April 18, 1830). The two of them quickly became close friends. Neukomm showed awed by José Maurício's compositions, finding them somehow recalling Haydn and Mozart. But Nunes Garcia would hardly ever had a way to get to know any of Haydn's or Mozart's works by then, since their works had never been executed in Brazil so far. And that thing reminding Mozart in Nunes Garcia's composing may likely have been the solution about Mozart's Requiem edition to Neukomm.

All that makes me think we should not discard the possibility José Maurício might have done the entire concluding, but Neukomm signed it because the Requiem completed by an Austrian would certainly be much more acceptable to the international public rather than completed by a Brazilian, much more since José Maurício was an African-Brazilian whose grandparents had still been slaves.

Well, for those who read Portuguese, you can find the Catalogue by Cleofe Person de Mattos at the website of Brasil's National Library: Catálogo Temático das Obras do Padre José Mauricio Nunes Garcia
There's a link to read it online as a html document and one for saving it on your HD as a pdf document.

The Requiem you can download here: Mozart: Requiem K. 626, conclu par Sigismund Neukomm, version "Rio de Janeiro"; there's a link for flac and one for mp3 downloads. And read the inlay.

About any likeness to Haydn and Mozart as identified by Neukomm in José Mauricio's composings, you can take your own conclusions at the example of the Overture to his opera _Zemira_ (1803):





And here an Overture to another an opera by José Maurício Nunes Garcia of which the rest went missing after 1825, possibly to _Le Due Gemelle_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Should have thought earlier of searching for that one: Sigismund Neukomm - Mozart - Libera me

Sounds like a Mozart / Neukomm / Nunes Garcia mix-up to me. Pretty confusable.

Here another Libera Me recording: Liberame Requiem MOZART

I sent the two preserved Nunes Garcia Overtures and some Sacred Music recordings of his to a Mexican friend, she told me wouldn't she see his name she'd lose a bet on a bottle of Maker's Mark to me... LOL

Here a Neukomm piece for further comaprisons:


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Another way of comparison:

1. Here a mainstream recording of Mozart's Requiem KV 626: Mozart - Requiem

2. Here a Neukomm requiem, but we must bare in mind it dates from 1838, much later, but it's his only Requiem I could find, maybe his only one: Neukomm Requiem

3. Here Nunes Garcia's 1816 Requiem: Missa de Requiem de 1816 - Nunes Garcia - Orquestra Filarmônica de Helsinqui 

4. Once more Nunes Garcia Requiem: José Maurício Nunes Garcia: Réquiem em ré menor

5. And here the final outcoming, or the "Rio de Janeiro outcoming", of Mozart's Requiem KV 626: Mozart - REQUIEM IN D MINOR, conclu par Sigismund Neukomm - Sequence

Please listen and someone tell me how José Maurício wouldn't have his hands deeply in it...


----------

